# Canon Professional Services



## spot (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,
I just was wondering if a lot of people use Canon Professional Services. This looks like a great service but I don’t have a tax ID number. Do you have to absolutely have one to join?, I certainly have the gear and the points to join….
Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## PackLight (Nov 21, 2012)

spot said:


> Hello,
> I just was wondering if a lot of people use Canon Professional Services. This looks like a great service but I don’t have a tax ID number. Do you have to absolutely have one to join?, I certainly have the gear and the points to join….
> Any thoughts? Thanks



If your in the US and have a Social Security number then you have a tax ID number.
You do not have to have a buisness tax ID number.

I do not rember CPS asking for either. Maybe they did, I don't have a buisness tax ID number and joined, but they main thing they wanted was my money for Gold membership and I had to enter a credit card number.


----------



## Taemobig (Nov 21, 2012)

I just signed up for Gold membership last month and they never asked for a tax ID number.


----------



## canon816 (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't need one. 8)


----------



## BruinBear (Nov 21, 2012)

canon816 said:


> You don't need one. 8)



Canon changed their policies in 09 (i think?) so that they no longer verify that you are a professional photographer, only that you pay them the money


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2012)

BruinBear said:


> Canon changed their policies in 09 (i think?) so that they no longer verify that you are a professional photographer, only that you pay them the money



Good to know... In my head, I make the argument that since I do get paid to (in part) generate digital images, that 'counts'. So what if they're made using Zeiss microscopes and cameras? Sophistry, I know. :-X


----------



## Chris Burch (Nov 21, 2012)

I joined them a couple of years ago when I needed to get a camera repaired. Since then I have used them several time and have been very impressed with the speed and quality of work. The only exception is once getting a lens back with a fingerprint on the inside of the glass. They had be send it back to clean at their expense with a 1-day turn around.


----------



## Phoenix_Canon (Nov 21, 2012)

I became a Gold member a few month ago and have used them 3 times. Clean and check on a Mark IV and 5D that I later sold and got a good price due to the CPS proof of work. Lastly, I had a Mark II Clean and Checked in addition to the replacement of the CF socket with bent pins.


----------



## fr8oc (Nov 21, 2012)

I just became a Gold Member (no request of for SSN or TaxID) last month so have not had the need to use service yet. I have enjoyed their equipment evaluation program as I am trying to build my kit and it is a great perk to be able to request L glass to try out prior to purchasing.


----------

